# Best program to create a resume



## freaky (Feb 3, 2005)

I was wondering what the best program would be to use to create a resume (QuarkXpress, Word, Acrobat, etc.)?


----------



## Cat (Feb 4, 2005)

I use LaTeX, always looks the best. If you really prefer WYSIWYG, then I suppose that Quark would be a little overkill, unless you want to include artwork or something like that. Word would be fine.


----------



## Randman (Feb 4, 2005)

Pages.


----------



## Pengu (Feb 4, 2005)

i use Melle for all my Word Processing. depending on when i get iWork, and how good it is, i may change over to pages..


----------



## mdnky (Feb 4, 2005)

Any WP program (Word, Writer, etc.) should work just fine.


----------



## Randman (Feb 4, 2005)

In my time, I've used Word, TextEdit, Quark, InDesign and Pages. While it still has away to go, Pages is very good for that. Already comes with a handful of resume templates. Quite easy to copy my stuff over. Having a copy in various formats doesn't hurt as so many employers use Word.


----------



## scruffy (Feb 4, 2005)

I used TextEdit.  It's nothing fancy, but it got me the interview that got me my job...


----------



## Pengu (Feb 5, 2005)

The biggest problem with using something other than word, is that you'll have to use PDF for digital copies. most places here want word copies so they can copy bits out, and also to import them into their systems to search for details..

anywho. i got around it by also exporting an RTF copy..


----------



## chevy (Feb 5, 2005)

Any WP software... as the important part of the resume is its content.

My free WP software is NeoOffice.


----------



## scruffy (Feb 5, 2005)

RTF is openable in any word processor (pretty much), not just MS Word - hence my preference for TextEdit.  It might look slightly different in one or the other, but not in any significant way.  As chevy says, it's the content that matters - as long as the layout is clear and easy to read, it's done its job.

You can search and copy text from PDFs just as easily as WP docs.  Personally, I'd rather not receive word files from unknown people - too much possibility of virus propagation.

One place I applied at specified that the resume must be bzip2 compressed ascii text.  It was a job developing under Linux; I guess they wanted to eliminate the people who couldn't even figure out how to bzip a text file, without even having to read the resumes.

I got an interview, so I guess my resume was good enough (the format was right) but not the job.  No surprise, I was so nervous I couldn't begin to sell myself as a good candidate...


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 5, 2005)

My partner is job hunting now, and he's quickly learning that 90% of the companies what plain text... Not Word... not PDF....

And many that take Word simply copy/paste them into thier HR tools... effectively turning them back into atrocious plain-text.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Feb 5, 2005)

I got my last job with an emailed .pdf version of my resume.  I see no reason not to use .pdf.  almost every computer out there now has acrobat reader installed.


----------



## mseydel (Feb 7, 2005)

Although I keep my resume updated in InDesign, I'd lean towards supplying it to a potential employer in a text format unless you're a graphic designer. Remember that ES/HR departments will need to shuffle it around a bit, and a text file makes this easier...


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 9, 2005)

I think most companies want a word formatted resume so they can easily catalog and search the keywords. This becomes very important as you need to zero in on the most common terms for the job/position you are searching for.

I hate Word because it's a horrible program (most printers I deal with hate it because it gives them no data to go by when they try to work with .doc files!) but it has its uses. 

However, just because everyone does it doesn't make it right!


----------



## mdnky (Feb 9, 2005)

Any word processing program will do, just save it in RTF format and send that to anyone who requests a Word file.  They won't even know the difference most likely as Word becomes the default RTF program under Windows when installed.  It'll have a Word icon next to it for them and launch in Word.  

If you need a plain text version, then that's easy to get from the WP program.  Just save a copy as plain text.  If you need a PDF, then export or print as a PDF.  

That said, pay attention to what they ask for.  Some will want Word files, some will want plain text.  Give them what they want.  Otherwise they'll probably just trash it before looking at it.


----------



## freaky (Feb 9, 2005)

It seems like it may be ideal to include both a PDF version and an RFT version attached to an email. (I am planning on applying mostly for gov't jobs.)

I had looked into using LaTex before and it looks good, but it just seems way too confusing to get it up and running.


----------



## scruffy (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah, I think LaTeX is the sort of thing one learns when writing a thesis or a book or something - anything less, and it's just simpler to stick with what you know...


----------



## Randman (Feb 10, 2005)

After more time with it, Pages works very well.


----------



## fuzz (Feb 20, 2005)

as a designer, i use illustrator.  if you're looking for corporate or non-creative jobs, a word or rtf file would probably be standard and you're safest bet.


----------



## Randman (Feb 21, 2005)

Illustrator? For a resume? 
  Egads. That's almost as bad as using Photoshop to make one.


----------



## fuzz (Feb 21, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Illustrator? For a resume?
> Egads. That's almost as bad as using Photoshop to make one.



well for photoshop, you've got to make sure your image size and resolution is right.  it's easy for text to be aliased in photoshop.  in illustrator, ok i admit, if you're not familiar with it, don't touch it.  otherwise, it gives me vector based text which is nice and crisp, and exact placement of the text.  i hate dealing with Word's columns.  can't ever get to it to look right.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 21, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Illustrator? For a resume?
> Egads. That's almost as bad as using Photoshop to make one.


Illustrator is actually an excellent choice for a single page layout, always has been. I would hardly compare it to Photoshop in this respect. I've known people who have been using Illustrator for page layout since the late 80's. It is a very powerful tool.


----------



## Randman (Feb 22, 2005)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Illustrator is actually an excellent choice for a single page layoutl.


A single page layout is not the same as a resume. As a designer, Illustrator is a horrible app for creating a resume. I'd never hire anyone who tried sending an Illustrator file when applying for a job. If anything, it would show to me a) that the person doesn't know how to use other programs b) accessibility isn't a priority with the designer, which to me is anathema to what a good designer should be about.

Now, if there are work samples in Illustrator, that's different from a resume.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> I'd never hire anyone who tried sending an Illustrator file when applying for a job.



You wouldn't accept PDFs (which is a native Illustrator format)? That is pretty sad.


----------



## wicky (Mar 13, 2005)

InDesign.... of course. Why would you treat a CV any differently than another piece of designed print work? 

You could use M$_Word, apart from the fact that it's totally rubbish and still (after all these years) changes the font back to Times New Roman mid-paragraph. Or, you could use Quark Xpress, apart from the fact that it's an antiquated bollox old programme that thankfully is dying the death that it soooooo deserves!


----------



## Randman (Mar 14, 2005)

Many people don't have ID or Quark. We're not talking just about designers here. And after working with it even more, Pages is still the best and with the number of templates available on the web, one can adapt it for the c/v as one wants.

For my recent search, I redid my c/v in Pages, exported it for a Word Document (which it handled nicely) and also as a pdf since I've included some of my design work in pdf as well. Have them all ready for mail attachments or downloading from the work part of my .Mac site.


----------



## wicky (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes Randy you're probably correct... but Freaky did quote Quark in his/her original question, which seems to imply access to more professional apps. 

Freaky, if you have access to the professional applications, it makes most sense to use these. They offer the greatest range and felxibility, which is of course why they are considered the professional choice.


----------

